# Taxidermy Hamster on ebay!?



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taxidermy hamster on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 16:57:40 GMT)

:O it's a dead hamster


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've reported it...

:cursing:  :crying:


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

i don't think they will remove it i just looked at her feedback and it is a long list of rats a mice!! why would someone buy this.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110427253387


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110427253387


that is bloody awful :cursing:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

That is awfull !!

I have reported it as well, hopefully they will remove it but it dosn't look like it 

I suppose if you think about it the ebay rule is to not see 'live' animals.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

That is Bloody outrageous :cursing: are these people sick ? the people that buy them need stringing up :cursing:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They arent very good.

Id also like to know where they got the animals from. I hope they werent killed just to be stuffed.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww that's awful, how could anyone do that.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

It's not nice to think about but hamsters, mice, etc are bred as live food, so I suppose to the breeder it's just another way of selling their surplus "stock".


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That's disgusting 

You're not allowed to list mounted or stuffed birds in ebay but i think you can sell stuffed small animals


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

that is SICK !!!!!


----------

